# XM Roady 2 Installation Ideas?



## chris_1001 (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi All,

I have 04' 330Ci and I was thinking of getting the XM Roady 2, but its a lease so I don't want a permanant install...

I also dont want it to look like crap and end up with wires everyware and the head unit sticking out like a sore thumb...

Any thoughts, any pics?????


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

Run Auxiliary Input to console tray instead of glove box
Replace U.S. console tray with Euro tray










Aux input

Part number w/o Nav: 65 12 0 153 501 
Part number w/ Nav: 65 12 0 153 503

Euro Tray

Black 51 16 7 043 093 
Beige 51 16 7 043 095 
Gray 51 16 7 043 094


----------



## chris_1001 (Jun 3, 2004)

The roady 2 has a FM modulator built in so no AUX needed.

I was hoping to keep my cup holder as I take a coffe to the office each day...

Thanks though!!


----------



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

chris_1001 said:


> The roady 2 has a FM modulator built in so no AUX needed.
> 
> I was hoping to keep my cup holder as I take a coffe to the office each day...
> 
> Thanks though!!


You might want to re-think the FM modulator thing. It will not enhance your listening pleasure <G>

On the other hand, you can try it first and then add an AUX input pretty inexpensively if it doesn't work out.


----------



## chris_1001 (Jun 3, 2004)

That bad huh? I did not want to go through the trouble of adding the AUX port...

At thia point I'm tempted to bail on the whole sat radio idea...

Thanks for all the help so far...


----------



## jh (Jul 15, 2003)

If you don't have NAV, there's an XM Direct/Blitzsafe unit that can be installed in the trunk (where CD change goes). It's a completely hidden installation and it works through the stock radio, just like Sirius would, if you chose that service.


----------

